# irish ferry with 7m motorhome extra?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all -

I was planning to take an Irish Ferries ferry over from Pembroke to Rosslare in a few nights time.

However, I just noticed that their fine print says the price is for just a maximum of 6m length. The rest of the checkout and booking on their site makes no mention of this. Just has three categories: < 2.25m height, > 2.25m height, and > 8m length.

Anyone taken a 7m camper over. Were you charged extra for the length?

Thank you-
Matt


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Matt,

My van is 6.8 with the bike rack taking it over the 7m length.

Each year we travel Irish Ferries (Rosslare - Roscoff). I simply tick the over 2.5m height option and have never had an issue.

Last week we travelled Dublin Holyhead and return with Irish Ferries and again no problems.

I must say I have not seen the small print regarding the length, I must have a search on their site.

Enjoy your trip,

Davy


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you Davy. Sounds like we should not be too worried.

However, with the bit of uncertainty I researched an alternate route. Up to Liverpool and then a ferry to Belfast. That way we can see some of the Welch countryside. 

But we will will take the Irish Ferry for a trip down to Roscoff from Rossslare for later in the year. 

Cheers-
Matt


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Matt,

If you use Irish Ferries for your Rosslare Roscoff trip and it is competed between June and end of August, you may qualify for a free trip in the off season either Dublin Holyhead or Rosslare Pembroke, this is available for use from September until next June. 

Peak dates such as Christmas, Easter and rugby weekends are excluded.

The only provisos are that it must be the same vehicle, one passenger should be the same, and I think ? it applies to Irish citizens, although living in the North we qualify. Not sure how they would police this for others (Welsh, Scots and English).

The recent trip I mentioned was our free one from last years France trip. It would have cost me 400 euros as a stand alone booking.

Worth checking to see if you qualify. Someone in the family must be Irish!!.

Davy


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Matt,

I was looking at the Irish ferries web site.

I can find reference to a 'van' being up to 6m in length with differing height options.

The next option is for an extra long van 6m+

I suspect that you were not referring to the 'camper/motorhome' category which puts your van in the over 2.25 m height but under 8 m length.

Cost difference appears to be around £15.

There is a help logo to the right of the vehicle category which when clicked will give you pictorial info on all the variations of private vehicle carried by them. 

Hope this helps.

Davy


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

My van is 7.9m and I travel with Irish Ferries each year.
I just put it in the 'over 2.25m' height.
Never a problem.
Ian


----------

